# BMW Group U.S. Reports December 2009 Sales



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Sales are definitely down, but that is probably not as bad as some companies out there right now.


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

hi tim330i,

would you happen to have the individual model sales breakdown figures for 2009, specifically how many of the 3ers were the 328i wagons?


----------

